# Mit Rift CV1 ins CPU Limit ?



## micha34 (12. April 2018)

Ich bin Besitzer der Rift CV1 und würde wie andere Gamer am Monitor gerne mal mein CPU Limit austesten.

Leider bieten die Spiele zwar eine Qualitätseinstellung die ich möglichst weit runtergesetzt habe und ebenso das SS nur leider lässt das meine CPU völlig Unbeeindruckt.Die FPS steigen dadurch ordentlich und die Latenzzeiten werden besser nur bin ich grundsätzlich im GPU und nicht im CPU Limit.

Ich könnte wohl versuchen,mehrere Instanzen der Oculus Software und Spiele gleichzeitig zu Starten obs Funktioniert weiss ich nicht.
Aber so bekomme ich auch nichts aussagefähiges über die CPU Leistung mit  Oculus hin.
Es gibt zwar diverse VR Benchmarks die aber auch keine praxisbezogenen Aussagen liefern.


Wie sollte ich da jetzt Vorgehen das es für mich einen Sinn ergibt meine antiquierte Hardware evtl zu Gunsten der schönen neuen CPUs aufzurüsten?
Wegen PCIe 3.0 könnte ich den Umstieg vom  Sandy zum Ivy noch vorstellen (jenseits der GTX 1080) aber dann stehe ich auch wieder auf dem Schlauch.

Muss ich 4-6 Generationen Oculus abwarten um meine CPU in Rente zu schicken?
Ich käme mir schon ziemlich Blöd vor wenn ich eine zukünftige 1180 oder gar 1280TI an eine Ivy CPU stecken würde.


----------



## onlygaming (12. April 2018)

Um welche CPU handelt es sich denn? Einen 2600?  Der ist für Spiele von vor 2-4 Jahren noch gut dabei, es kommt ganz auf den eigenen Anspruch an. In Battlefield 1 sieht ein 2600K gegen einen i7 8700 kein Land da das Spiel sehr gut mit vielen Threads skaliert. 
Wenn dir 60 FPS reichen, wirst du vermutlich noch lange Spaß mit deiner CPU haben, wenn du allerdings 75> FPS haben möchstest ( Bei VR nicht ganz irrelevant) könnte sich ein 8700K in gewissen Situationen und entsprechender Software schon bemerkbar machen (Volles Fahrerfeld etc). Das hängt jedoch stark von der Software ab. 

Wenn du z.B in Project CARS 2 mit knapp 70 FPS zufrieden bist, reicht dir auch eine 4 Thread CPU. 
Project Cars 2 Multi-Core Performance

Drehst du jedoch die Grafik runter sieht das da ganz anders aus.

Das muss man halt ausprobieren, leider kenne ich mich was VR angeht nicht damit aus wie es mit den Grafikeinstellungen aussieht, Ich denke eine Auflösung kann man da nicht einstellen oder? Aber falls du dennoch immer im GPU Limit landest ist es doch super, das wollen wir doch.


----------



## HisN (12. April 2018)

Über Auflösung, Antialiasing, Ambient Oclusion und Post Prozessing.
Wird Alles zu 100% auf der Graka gerechnet.

In VR wie in 2D


----------



## N8Mensch2 (12. April 2018)

Auflösung reduzieren wird nicht funktionieren, da die Oculus Rift Software immer die Auflösung überschreibt.
Um mit Oculus Rift nativ zu spielen, müssen 90 Frames anliegen.
Cpu-limit ist ja ganz einfach zu erkennen, indem man einfach MSI Afterburner On Screen Menü mitlaufen lässt. Im Anschluss bzw. Nach dem Spielen siehst du ja im Protokoll / MSI-Fenster, ob die GPU wirklich zu 100% ausgelastet war. Wenn die GPU nicht zu 100 % ausgelastet war und zu dem Zeitpunkt auch keine 90 Frames anlagen, hat die CPU limitiert.


----------



## micha34 (12. April 2018)

ich möchte die CPU ja absichtlich ins Limit treiben.Nur gelingt mir das nicht.

in grafisch etwas "anspruchsvolleren" Spielen( RoboRecall) bekomme ich mit heruntergesetzten Details durchschnittlich 17-20% CPU Auslastung schön gleichmässig auf den Kernen und HT verteilt. 

CPU ist i7-2600k@4,4. um die 30-35% mit der GTX 1080.Viel kann durch PCIe 2.0 auch nicht mehr kommen.Der Ivy würde PCIe 3.0 unterstützen bei ähnlicher CPU Leistung und damit ab 1080Ti aufwärts sinnvoll sein.
Die  GPU Auslastung im Afterburner ist immer bei 99 und 100%.
Scheinbar geht Oculus mit CPU Ressourcen anders um.
Leistung will das nur bei der GPU sehen und das nicht zu knapp.
Ich versuche jetzt mal meine CPU auf 1Ghz zu takten um zu schauen was Oculus davon hält.
Dann müsste die Auslastung eigentlich hoch gehen.
Falls ich den Multi überhaupt so weit runter bekomme.


----------



## HisN (12. April 2018)

Die Auslastung der CPU ist (abseits vom Extrem) aussagelos.
Gpu ausgelastet: Gpu Limit
GPU nicht ausgelastet Cpu Limit oder Vsync.


----------



## micha34 (12. April 2018)

CPU lässt sich nur bis 16x  runtertakten.Also 1,6Ghz.
Da scheint auch das CPU Limit zu liegen denn die GTX 980 OC (liegt bei ca. 980Ti Leistung @Stock) kommt nur noch lediglich auf 95% Auslastung im VR Test.
Leichte Ruckler bei Robo Recall.

CPU Auslastung auf allen Kernen inkl. HT 50-60%.
Limitierender Faktor wird zukünftig also der PCIe 2.0 sein.
Ivy mit PCIe 3.0,entsprechend getaktet,sollte also ein evtl erscheinendes VR SLI  mit 2 GTX1080 bzw TI ausreichend befeuern können wenn ich beim VR SLI ca100% Leistungssteigerung durch eine 2. Karte annehme und unterstelle,das die nächste CV2 mit doppelter Auflösung daher kommt noch für die VR Zukunft gerüstet sein.

Hab ich da ein Denkfehler?

Heisst im Umkehrschluss wenn alles gut läuft im VR Bereich dann darf ich so gegen 2019/20 endlich Aufrüsten weil mein P67 Board nur 1 PCIe x16 Steckplatz hat.


----------



## HisN (12. April 2018)

Der Denkfehler: Es gibt bis jetzt eine einzige Anwendung die SLI im VR unterstützt meines Wissens nach.


----------



## micha34 (12. April 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Der Denkfehler: Es gibt bis jetzt eine einzige Anwendung die SLI im VR unterstützt meines Wissens nach.



Wenn der Zeitplan zur CV2 annähernd eingehalten wird dann muss schon zwingend das VR SLI bereit stehen.Sollte kein grösseres Problem werden
da nur lediglich 1 GraKa je Auge(Monitor) herhalten muss. Das Verfahren ist ja uralt.
Für CV2 in 4K samt 90 Fps muss ohnehin weiter in die Trickkiste gegriffen werden.Das wird wohl auch Eyetracking bekommen.

Solange Facebook nicht die Kohle ausgeht bin ich Optimistisch.


----------



## HisN (12. April 2018)

Und warum nutzt es dann keine Anwendung, wenn es denn so uralt und so einfach ist?


----------



## micha34 (12. April 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Und warum nutzt es dann keine Anwendung, wenn es denn so uralt und so einfach ist?



Wozu,solange genug GPU Leistung vorhanden ist.Die 2k Auflösung der CV1 /HTC ist doch vom Leistungsbereich mit aktuellen Karten gut abgedeckt.

Bei 4k evtl im nächsten Jahr und hoher Bildwiederholrate könnte es anders aussehen wenn die nachfolgende GraKa Generation keine entsprechenden Leistungssprünge macht.Falls doch und der Leistungssprung würde annähernd 100% erreichen wäre ein VR SLI auch weiterhin überflüssig. AMD und Nvidia dürften das VR SLI schon griffbereit liegen haben falls nötig. Allerdings werden beide wohl lieber neue und teure Grafikkarten auf dem Markt schmeissen wollen und eher als Notnagel alte Karten mittels Software Recyceln.

Vielleicht gibts ja auch eine neuaufgelegte Pascal mit Doppelgpu für VR Gamer.Alte Zöpfe unter neuer Mütze.


----------



## HisN (12. April 2018)

Seit wann gibt es genug GPU-Leistung? Ich bekomme jede Grafikkarte ganz klein mit Hut, indem ich anfange Supersampling zu benutzen um die grausame Auflösung der aktuellen Modelle zu "umgehen".
Sinnlose Diskussion. 
Du setzt da aufs falsche Pferd. Was Du da beschreibst wird nie passieren.


----------



## micha34 (12. April 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es genug GPU-Leistung? Ich bekomme jede Grafikkarte ganz klein mit Hut, indem ich anfange Supersampling zu benutzen um die
> Du setzt da aufs falsche Pferd. Was Du da beschreibst wird nie passieren.



Genug oder besser gesagt für die VR Spezifikationen ausreichend.das ist aktuell ja gegeben.

Oculus wird keine CV2 für 2019 ankündigen wenn nicht geklärt wäre bis dahin ausreichend Grafikleistung zur Verfügung zu haben.


----------



## HisN (12. April 2018)

Wenn etwas möglich ist, dann wird es gemacht.
Schon um sagen zu können: Ich kann das, sehr her. Benchmark-Rekord.
Ob es nötig ist oder nicht ... wen interessiert das? Also jetzt rein aus Grafikkarten-Sicht.
Das es keine Anwendungen gibt, die SLI unterstützen spricht sowas von Bände ....

Und warum krallst Du Dich so an die CV2? Als wäre das die einzige VR-Brille die der Markt her gibt.
Was ist mit den höher Aufgelösten brillen? Die müssen doch auch irgendwie gefüttert werden?


----------



## micha34 (12. April 2018)

Pimax? Scheint ja auf absehbare Zeit nicht marktreif  für VR Spiele zu sein.

Ansonsten gibts ja nur als marktreife Konkurrenz die HTC. Vergleichbare Technik zu Oculus und die kan man wohl beide in den selben Topf werfen.
Sonst gibt der Markt ja nichts her wo man in absehbarer Zeit auch anständige Software erwarten könnte.
Die Anwendungen für SLI richten sich wie ich schon sagte nach der Notwendigkeit.Entweder werden mit der 4k Brillengeneration entsprechend leistungsfähige GraKas erscheinen oder für jeden Monitor eine eigene Karte spendiert.
So viel Möglichkeiten gibts ja nicht.

Sollte dir eine andere Lösung einfallen dann wäre ich an deine Meinung interessiert.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (12. April 2018)

Man müsste mal die einzelnen VR Spiele betrachten. VR Spiele sind in der Regel einfacher gestrickt, d.h., im Aufbau bezüglich Objekte und Spieleranzahl nicht so aufwendig. Deshalb wird die CPU oft nicht so stark gefordert wie z.B. bei einem Battlefield 1 oder andere aufwändigere Spielen. 
Bei Rennspiel mit sehr vielen Fahrzeugen, z.B. Projekt Cars macht der i7 Sandy sicher auch schlapp und leistet keine konstanten 90 FPS.
Bei sehr sehr vielen reinen VR Spielen jedoch schon.
Ich vermute zudem Denkfehler, eine mit Auslastung von 30 % angezeigte MultiCore CPU mit HT kann bereits auch voll ausgelastet sein.
Zudem sind die Anforderung an die GPU bereits sehr sehr hoch. Die offiziell ausgewiesenen Mindestanforderungen von der Rift sind nur so niedrig, weil sie sich einen Trick bedienen, der nur 45 FPS voraussetzt. Die restlichen 45 FPS fügt die Zwischenbildberchnungs-Technik hinzu, damit 90 FPS insgesamt anliegen. 

Im Grunde stimmt hier beim Te etwas nicht, da sich die echten 90 FPS der Rift wie 60 VSync Frames auf 60 Hz Monitor verhalten. Das heißt, wenn die GPU immer zu 100 % ausgelastet wäre, könnten die 90 echten Frames gar nicht gehalten werden. Möchte man nämlich konstante 90 echte fps, muss man sich einen Leistungspuffer halten, um verschieden Anforderungen in unterschiedlichen Spielesituationen auszugleichen.
Starte ich Robo Recall und die GPU läuft auf 100% Anschlag um 90 FPS zu leisten, was soll dann die im Spielverlauf erscheinenden Gegner berechnen?


Native 90 FPS sind den gefakten Zwischenbild berechneten 90 Frames aus meiner Sicht vorzuziehen, da die Darstellung einfach sauberer / klarer ist.

Meine 1070 macht bei vielen Games schlapp, sobald nur bisschen die Pixeldichte erhöht wird. Auch Robo Recall. Arizona Sunshine geht mit etwa 1.25. 

@ SLI... das wird nix. Der VR Markt ist so klein, und somit die potentiellen VR Enthusiasten die für SLI als Kunden in Frage kommen, im Verhältnis mikroskopisch winzig. Das lohnt weder für die Grafikkarten Hersteller noch für die Spielehersteller, die Finger krumm zu machen oder Geld zu investieren. Sollen etwa Spiele Hersteller für drei SLI Besitzer kostspielig aufwendigere Grafik programmieren? Oder Oculus für drei SLI Besitzer eine 4k Brille releasen? Niemals. 
Lohnt sich ja noch nicht mal, aufwendigere VR Games zu programmieren. Zudem ist SLI doppelt so teuer, bietet selten doppelte Leistung, kostet doppelt Strom, erzeugt mehr Hitze, gibt Micro Ruckler, es wird nur ein VRam genutzt usw.. Mit SLI lockt man nicht die Masse hinter dem Ofen vor. Schon jetzt ohne SLI ist die Geschichte viel zu kostenintensiv.

Andere Lösung? Computer werden schneller. Perfektes VR braucht vielleicht noch 5, 10, 20 oder 30 Jahre. Vielleicht wird VR auch irgendwann extern berechnet und über das Internet eingespielt.


----------



## micha34 (13. April 2018)

Die Pixeldichte habe ich bei Robo Recall auf 1,4 bei 2xAA.

Die 90Fps erreiche ich mit der GTX980OC nur bei sehr einfachen Demos.Ansonsten läufts mit ASW.

Die SLI Geschichte habe ich mir ja nicht einfach aus den Fingern gesaugt sondern das gibts ja schon länger.

Nvidia selbst macht seitdem ja Reklame dafür.Die Spiele existieren ja auch dafür.Robo Recall...Arizona Sunshine und viele andere können ja im SLI Betrieb gefahren werden.Wobei man nicht den Fehler machen sollte VR SLI mit dem hergebrachten zu vergleichen.VR Sli sollte eine annähernd 100% Leistungssteigerung ohne Mikroruckler ergeben da ja kein Gesamtbild zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt werden muss. 


Einen ähnlichen Betrieb mit 2Grakas hat man für diverse 3D und VR Sachen schon in den 80/90ern gemacht. 2 vorhandene getrennte Bilder werden lediglich über 2 Grakas an 2 Monitore geleitet. Einfacher gehts wohl nicht.

Stand der Dinge: Oculus hat die 4K Rift für 2019 angekündigt und VR SLI ist bereits vorhanden.
Deshalb ist es müßig darüber zu Spekulieren.

Auch das aktuell Kostenintensive kann ich nicht sehen.Ab einer GTX980oc im uralt PC kann man in hoher Qualität 1A Zocken.339 Euro hat mich die Oculus mit Touch gekostet.Ein brauchbarer Monitor gibts auch nicht viel billiger.


----------



## HisN (13. April 2018)

Viele andere? Mir war bisher nur Serious Sam bekannt.
Und die Leute im NV-Forum kennen auch nicht viel mehr. 

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...scussion/-vr-sli-vr-sli-supported-games-list/


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. April 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Die Pixeldichte habe ich bei Robo Recall auf 1,4 bei 2xAA.
> 
> Die 90Fps erreiche ich mit der GTX980OC nur bei sehr einfachen Demos.Ansonsten läufts mit ASW.
> Die SLI Geschichte habe ich mir ja nicht einfach aus den Fingern gesaugt sondern das gibts ja schon länger.
> ...



Ah, ok, dachte mir schon, das du mit ASW (Asynchronous Spacewarp) spielst. ASW ist nichts für mich. Das Bild wird nicht 100 % sauber dargestellt, Objekte etc. verdoppeln sich je nach Blickwinkel und Geschwindigkeit usw.. Ich spiele mit nativen 90 fps oder gar nicht.
GTX 980 & 1A laufen...das ist subjektiv. Wenn es für dich mit ASW passt, wunderbar.

SLI Unterstützung im Bereich VR ist bis auf ein Game überhaupt nicht vorhanden. Auch hier zu lesen:
SLI und VR | Virtual Reality Forum

Was willst du mit SLI, wenn die 980 schon 1A ist? Kaufe dir die 1080ti oder 2080ti, die sind 2 bis xy mal schneller als deine 980. Dann kannst du 4k Brille mit ASW nutzen 

Und zeige mir doch mal die offizielle Oculus-Ankündigung von der  angeblichen Rift 4k Brille mit Release-Datum 2019, kann die gerade nicht finden. Ansonsten rufen wir Zuckerberg an, der hat gerade wieder bisschen Luft nach der Anhörung im US-Kongress am Dienstag.

Kostenintensiv...die meisten Leute spielen mit 200 Euro Konsole. Und viele Leute schütteln den Kopf, wenn sie hören, dass jemand 300 Euro+ für EINE Graikkarte ausgibt. Ein Spiele-PC für 800 Euro+ kommt niemals in die Tüte.


----------



## micha34 (13. April 2018)

Facebook hat da irgendwo eine Timeline zur CV2 veröffentlicht. Daher stammt wohl das VORAUSSICHTLICHE Release einer CV2.

Die GTX980 die ich aktuell zwangsweise an der CV1 nutze ist wohl in dieser Kombi stärker als die 1080TI an einer 4k Brille.

Zum ASW,den meisten dürfe es wohl nicht auffallen wann ASW arbeitet oder auch nicht.Man könnte es merken wenn man unbedingt darauf aus ist.
Einige störts und andere bemerken es überhaupt nicht.

Ob ASW zukünftig noch mitgeschleppt wird ist auch nicht raus.

Die 200 Euro Konsolenspieler sind und waren nie Zielgruppe.Die werden sich auch für 50 Euro keine GTX xxxx anschaffen.Eher ein 800 Euro Smartphone.

Das VR Forum (über das ich auch zu Erreichen bin) kann bei rudimentären Fragen schon eine Hilfestellung sein.Anderswo beschäftigt man sich mehr mit dem Thema
und dann kann man auch ab Maxwell VR SLI betreiben,wenn man denn möchte.

VRWorks - VR SLI | NVIDIA Developer


----------

